# Bathroom Vanity Plans



## ktambascio (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi,

I'm adding a new basement bathroom. I'm considering building a custom vanity as well as a built-in shelving unit that would stick out into the unfinished part of the basement, extending out a foot or so to give me a 16" deep cabinet inside the bathroom. Looking for any plans, advice, or thoughts. Any concerns or things to know if I want to put a granite top on it? Probably will go with a simple two-door design, versus adding drawers. I do have all the major tools and have built many pieces of furniture. I'm thinking that I'll be able to save a few hundred, since I have a pile of hard maple already, and will just need one piece of cabinet-grade maple plywood for the carcass.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

Go buy a lav bowl first then build vanity so bowl will fit.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Visit www.bathstore.com for ideas.
johnep


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

_Mistakenly posted this here, but I guess it applies, sort of...._

When I decided that I was going to build my own vanity, as suggested above, I wondered the big box stores looking for inspiration. I ended up finding a sink and cabinet on sale. The cabinet was cheap particle board crap, but I liked the general look. 
Buying the cabinet gave me a fullsized "pattern" to work from. 









After I was done, I put a top on the crappy particle board cabinet, and I use it for storage in the garage.










This cabinet is dark walnut, as is the medicine cabinet.


----------

